# need some project ideas for a baby?



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

I need some ideas for something to make for a baby, not for a baby to make! just incase anyone was confused  My brothers wife is pregnant and i would like to make them something as a gift. What have you guys made for new baby gifts? Or what have you been given that meant a lot. I would like to make something that would have sentimental value both to my brother & sister in law and in the future my nephew/niece. Thanks in advance for any ideas... pictures would be great too :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Try to find out if its going to be a girl or a boy.

Toy boxes that can double as blanket chests are always winners. Or for something smaller, jewelry boxes are also good gifts.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I was always going to make one of these or something like it. I had the picture a couple years not sure where I got it. It may be in a site for plans available.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

a simple cradle. i made for for our first, and everyone has wanted to use it since, gets passed around.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

If you do the cradle, I suggest a knockdown type. Cradles only get used for a short time and then they are passed on or stored for years. 

Another idea related to sleeping is controversial: "cosleeping". If they are exploring that option, I'll just say we were thrilled with our solution, (and yes one should read about how to do it SAFELY). I modified our bed and a crib so that we could attach them to make a single mattress surface. The railing between them dropped down between the support members, so the crib rails could be up just like normal, but when down, my wife could sleep right next to the girl and take care of night needs right there. Worked for us. It's ugly and it works. Beauty is great..... and of course really tired parents are often too tired to notice beauty but really value FUNCTION.

Can you make something beautiful that makes it easier to do laundry? Not baby-romantic, maybe, but hey.... I'm a new parent myself.

another thought, for later on of course, Friends have bathroom stools for each kid, with their name beautifully carved into the top surface. Of course that's a few months away.

Also, my wife restored my grandmother's "nursing rocker". She says it would be PERFECT if it were equipped with fully adjustable arms that easily fold back completely out of the way.

have fun sorting through ideas!

STeve El


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas :thumbsup: Shes not due till the end of april so i got lots of time for more suggestions. A toy box was the first thing that came to mind but i am open to any ideas you guys have. Do you have any pictures of the cradle you made? Knock down cradels is a great idea being that they live 2 days away so getting it to them could be a hassle.


----------



## Rick Mathison (Jun 16, 2010)

Mom and Dad will need a place to store story books.
http://www.woodstore.net/stst.html

Rick


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

The Dancing Clock looks great in a childs room.

http://www.woodstore.net/dancingclock.html

I will be making two of them a boy and girl as soon as it warms up a little.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

put the money in a collage fund


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Baby rattles and toys*

My baby boy had a rattle that looked like a small hammer with a sliding dowel head. The dowel was capped on each and and when you moved it, the cap would bump the handle and make a noise. Moving it rapidly back and forth made more noise. Here's bunch is ideas for toys and rattles: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...+toys&gbv=2&aq=7&aqi=g10&aql=f&oq=baby+rattle

Anything you make will have sentimental value and be cherished.
Just watch out for the paint/finish if you do so. It must be safe for eating etc.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey I found it!
There are plans for a knockdown cradle in this back issue 
http://books.google.com/books?id=svYDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA25&ots=bhV_LGVaiS&dq=american%20woodworker%20knock%20down%20cradle%20tenon&pg=PA20#v=onepage&q&f=false

Bill, that's very cute. Reminds me of the 50ft or more hammer-shaped windvane on some mill somewhere


----------



## Alaina (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisgerman1983 said:


> I need some ideas for something to make for a baby, not for a baby to make! just incase anyone was confused  My brothers wife is pregnant and i would like to make them something as a gift. What have you guys made for new baby gifts? Or what have you been given that meant a lot. I would like to make something that would have sentimental value both to my brother & sister in law and in the future my nephew/niece. Thanks in advance for any ideas... pictures would be great too :thumbsup:



Babies are blessings from God.

Welcoming a new baby into this world is wonderful. I think the best Baby Gifts that you could give for a new baby is a mud pie white cross baby photo album. While memories are great in your head they are even better in picture form. Unlike your mind, pictures in a photo album will stay fresh forever. When you have a new baby, you must document everything he or she does! And I think it makes a sentimental value for your brother and sister in law and also for your future niece and nephews. 

I hope it will help you.. ^^,..


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Let's see, rattles (turned on a lathe), rattles made in other ways, cribs, bassinets, cradles, growth chart wall hanging thingee, toy box, book shelves at baby/toddler height, toddler tables/chairs. Infinite possibilities. I like wooden toys too, so just about any toy you can think of is game. Blocks, tops, stacking rings, toy cars/trucks/planes/trains/cranes/helicopters, doll houses, dolls, play house, the list is literally as long as you want to make it.

Something to think about... babies love things with buckles and bobbles. They also love ribbons. It's a tactile thing that babies enjoy touching and playing with things that feel different, and it helps them learn fine motor coordination of their fingers. A little "wall" of lots of different textures and knobs, beads, and ribbons is a great toy for really young toddlers.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I went with a friend overseas once to see where she grew up. The old house still had the door frame marking her height at each birthday. It seemed very nostalgic to her, but it was a framing member (not just trim) in the old house so we couldn't save it.

That got me thinking.... why do people make those marks on the door trim anyway? In such a mobile society, you'd think you'd see "Growing Years" boards (needs a better name) for people to screw into the doorway as an artpiece, something they can take with them or give the kid when grown up. So calling all you art fair wood workers out there.... maybe there's a product idea for you. I, at least, have never seen that in the booths.


----------



## sundevil32 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am currently making a rocking horse for my unborn daughter, got the kit with precut leather bridal and saddle from woodsmith.


----------



## Sawdust777 (Jan 17, 2011)

I just had a baby myself and made a crib for him that is as solid as a brick wall. For $10.00 you could buy the prints at wood.com and the name is the 3 in 1 crib set. You will be able to make the crib, toddler bed, and a twin bed as he or she grows up. And trust me, you will love it.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I've never understood the point of a "toddler bed". Maybe it's just me. When I was a baby we slept in drawers (before we could afford a crib for both me and my twin sister) then we went to a crib. From there we went directly to twin beds. When did this "training bed" become popular?


----------

